# Car security installers in the North - any recommendations?



## Damien_ (May 11, 2014)

Hi guys

Everyone was helpful in helping me get a couple of good names together for my full body respray, thanks.

Was wondering if anyone had any good experience with any (preferrably Thatcham approved) car security installers? I'm wanting to get an aftermarket alarm and remote central locking installed.

They seem few and far between and can't see any that stand out, hopefully someone here has had a good experience and can make a recommendation.

Thanks!


----------



## adamb87 (Jan 13, 2012)

bass systems in preston. i have used these quite alot for car audio installs and always have done a terrific job. they also do security systems. depends where you are located though?


----------



## Damien_ (May 11, 2014)

adamb87 said:


> bass systems in preston. i have used these quite alot for car audio installs and always have done a terrific job. they also do security systems. depends where you are located though?


:lol: Thanks, this is the Northern and Southern Ireland sub forum though! :thumb:


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

Audio advice the best there is... If you have not heard of them then you haven't been looking as they are one of the UK's leading firms


----------

